# Axel Flip And Leaf Spring Questions



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

1. Can someone please school me, or point me to a full thread that will school me, on the benefits/hazards of flipping the axles?

2. It seems like we hear of a broken leaf spring every so often on this forum. Is there benefit to upgrading the leaf springs at the time of a flip?

3. Are bigger tires worth the effort and cost? E.g. going from 14" rims to 15" rims???


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

In response to question #3. The advantage of the 15inch over the 14 inch is that you can upgrade to 8 ply tires which are rated at 2500 lbs each compared to the 6 ply on the 14 inch at 1700 lbs each. 1700 x 4 = 6800 and your trailer empty is around 6000. I think 8 ply is the minimum I feel comfortable with. My costs here in Alaksa for 5 rims and 5 8 ply tires was $850.


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

Here is a link to a recent thread about flipping the axles. click I just flipped my axles and replaced my springs a couple of weeks ago and the main reason was for more ground clearance in and out of my driveway and some of the out of the way campgrounds we go to. I replaced the springs due to the fact that the old plastic pin bushings were worn through and the old springs would not hold the new bronze bushings of the greaseable shackles that I was installing at the same time. As far as tires I stayed with the 14" units but upgraded to the Kumho 857 with a capacity of 2271 lbs per tire and a Q speed rating. The only reason I went this route is that I didn't have to buy new wheels this way, otherwise it would have been another $600 for the aluminum wheels I would have chosen! The only drawback I see to flipping is that the trailer is now higher so you could have a clearance issue, and the center of gravity is raised a few inches. Hope this helps.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

After blowing two of the OEM C rated tires in one trip I wanted to upgrade to 15in D tires. Our trailer has clearance issues under the slide out dinette. Therefore the only option for us was to flip the axles. I have felt no issue while towing but the added height makes the outside stove a little high. We use a small step to make the stove more ergonomic.


----------

